# Management Co and Sat Dishes



## kasko (26 Dec 2006)

Hi,

as you know in the contracts concerning apartments, there is a clause that satellite dish erection is strictly prohibited.

Some channels (esp.foreign) are not available in Ireland either through NTL, Magnet or any other provider. 

Therefore, does this clause contradict the UN Charter of Human Rights in regards to free access to the media? Is this clause discriminatory?

Is it possible to challenge this in court on such grounds?


----------



## ontour (27 Dec 2006)

you could attempt to challenge it in court if you  had lots of time and money to waste.  Or you could see if there are enough tenants in your development that want to change the rule and bring up the amendment at the agm or call an egm
For My money, I have seem some truely ingenious disguising of sat dishes from hiding them behing hanging baskets to painting them to match the walls....to having them on a motorised arm that they only pop up when in use....


----------



## Threadser (27 Dec 2006)

Hi,

The issue concerning satellite dishes has been causing a lot of heated discussion in the apartment complex where I live.  The house rules strictly ban theses dishes but a lot of residents have chosen to ignore the rules and erect them anyway.  The result has been that many of the apartment blocks now have very unsightly dishes spoiling the appearance of the front of the building and in some cases blocking light from neighbouring apartments.

Its a question of balancing the rights of people who want access to satellite chanels and the rights of other residents who don't want to see the front of their buildings defaced.  At the moment we are attempting to find a compromise.  Sky TV have said that it may be possible to erect a shared large satellite dish on the roof of each block which wouldn't be visible from outside the building.  This sounds like the ideal solution and should keep everyone happy.  Unfortunately some people have already signed contracts with their exising satellite providers, so this all have to be sorted out before we can go ahead with the new proposal.

You need to call a meeting of residents and discuss these issues and remember everyone opinion counts when you are sharing facilities.


----------



## GeneralZod (27 Dec 2006)

Developers could help future developments by including concealed communal dishes at the architectural design stage.


----------



## serotoninsid (27 Dec 2006)

GeneralZod said:


> Developers could help future developments by including concealed communal dishes at the architectural design stage.


Are some developers getting kickbacks from cable co's/magnet, etc. for banning dishes either in the contract or through the management co. which the majority of them have interests in?

I am a sat tv enthusiast but can also see the need for some sense in this regard.  There should be regulation at state level - and enforcement to go with it.  I think that there is a law that states that a dish cannot be fixed to the front facade of a house.  However, this is openly flouted.  There are estates where renting is prevalent to foreign nationals - and whilst I understand their need for their homeland tv - a row full of houses with dishes on the front wall makes for a horrible sight.

This could be built into the building regulations or planning - to make developers offer communal sat tv. So many things like this could be included for the common good and the fact is they cost little to implement.  But then we dont have building regulations worth speaking of...just 'guidance' documents that have little legal bearing...


----------



## kasko (27 Dec 2006)

Hi again,

someone has mentioned Free Shared Dish and I agree that would be ideal for, at least, it gives people the freedom of choice.  

Do you know of any companies that install  shared dishes in Dublin? I suppose they use few LNBs for different satellites?


----------



## BlueSpud (27 Dec 2006)

kasko said:


> Hi,
> 
> as you know in the contracts concerning apartments, there is a clause that satellite dish erection is strictly prohibited.
> 
> ...



You should not have signed the contract.  If it means so much to you, you should have found a development that allows them.  Other people bought in the same development in the knowlege/expectation that they would be spared the eyesore of sat dishes.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (28 Dec 2006)

i have the shared dish in my complex and its awful, the signal is no bad and when idiots try to move the dish to recieve other channels we all suffer.

an issue not raised is planning, you may only erect dishes on certain parts of dwellings, not on the frist or side walls etc. they are a bloody eye sore.


----------



## GreatDane (28 Dec 2006)

serotoninsid said:


> Are some developers getting kickbacks from cable co's/magnet, etc. for banning dishes either in the contract or through the management co. which the majority of them have interests in? ...


 
Hi

In one instance, at least, I believe the answer is Yes ... a number of well established developers have interests in a cable company (DYOR for more info, Im sure the company's office would show a list of directors for example )




As for the original problem being discussed, does the clase restrict the errection of all satellite dishes, or just those over a certain size ?

Assuming the answer is a strict yes, then perhaps try investigating other forms of TV broadcasting - I think Sky are starting to offer their movies and perhaps some sport, via broadband now for example. Likewise, the new digital free to air service (if it ever happens), is due to begin testing in 2007 & might be a solution.

Assuming there may be a way around the clause, then you might want to do some research into different types of dishes that are available - at one time, there were some quite inovative designs, such as glass or transparent dishes which were even fitted into windows on one occassion, if I recall ... sorry Im a few years out of touch here now, so things may have moved on.  

Check out the following link for some examples of whats available in the marketplace (there was always significantly more choice in the UK than in Ireland, so don't rule out a quick trip to the UK to help solve your problem) :

http://www.satellitesuperstore.com/fixed-dishes.htm

& 

What was once the most important magazine available for satellite TV enthusiests, it may give you some help / other alternatives.

http://www.wotsat.com/


Good luck

Cheers

G>


----------

